# Hard, painful pimples...



## Sternchen

Hey everybody 

Wanted to know if any of you have experience with this.  At times (usually before my period and during hot spells) I get very hard, painful pimples, usually on my right cheek kinda by my nose and under my bottom lip on the left side.

This may be gross - but I have to admit that I'm a pimple popper and that I attempt to pop these at times, but they won't pop.  *ONE* (only once) did I pop (lance) it with a needle - and it worked.  Didn't leave a scab or anything, like it would if I had just attempted it with my fingers.  I know that it can't possibly be good to do it with a needle, that's why I haven't done it since then.

For those of you that have these types of pimples, what do you do to get them to go away?  I just bought a Clinique Night Solutions Acne Treatment Gel to use on my face before I go to bed - and that seems to work pretty good.  The pimple has since then gotten noticeably smaller and should be gone within a day or two (I have only been using the gel for 2 days! lol)

So...what do you do?


----------



## soccermom3

I get those, they are the worst and take FOREVER to go away on there own. The only thing that works for me is a very mild acid peel solution.
I searched online and bought a 20% AHA which doesn't peel my whole face off. I get mild flaking, but it seems to close up my pores and really shrinks up the big ones quickly.


----------



## elle-mo

I call them inside-out zits. They hurt like hell and I leave them alone, but I'm a popper-squeezer too. I just don't want to risk a huge infection on my face, especially my nose-besides,they hurt too much to even touch!


----------



## Twisted

those really hurt. and they are just like little red bumps. i say try proactiv's mask, and just put a dot in the pimple.


----------



## Deborahsue

Somewhere online I read about a little device -- you hold it on the zit for a moment several times a day -- it applies heat waves that kill the bacteria and make the zit heal.  Wish I could remember the name of it.  It was a sidebar in a feature about facial lazers.  It is designed espacially for inflamed pimples, not whiteheads or blackheads.


----------



## poutine

yeah, unfortunately i get those kinda pimples just before my period.  i hate the feeling of it being there.  if i can't pop it, i will just put ice over it or aloe vera gel to smoothe the swelling.  i do use proactiv and benzac as well, they work fine.


----------



## lovely

Deborahsue said:
			
		

> Somewhere online I read about a little device -- you hold it on the zit for a moment several times a day -- it applies heat waves that kill the bacteria and make the zit heal. Wish I could remember the name of it. It was a sidebar in a feature about facial lazers. It is designed espacially for inflamed pimples, not whiteheads or blackheads.


 
ZENO!!! 

www.myzeno.com

they sell it on sephora too...it's a GREAT device...a little pricey but it seriously works.  mainly for an "oncoming" zit...i don't know it would work for this kind of zit though!


----------



## sweetkandypie

it's called a cyst isn't it?


----------



## Megs

You could hot-pack it. Get a clean wash-cloth and put hot water on it and place it on the zit- it might kinda bring it to a head. Ugh.. I don't miss those zits!! :


----------



## honu

When I used to get those cysts, I did the opposite of Megs - I put ice in a baggie and it helped with the swelling of the zit. I also took ibuprofen to help with the swelling.

I heard that Queen Helene Mint Julep mask works also.


----------



## alvie223

omg I hav eone of those on my chin right now and it feels like a rock almost, like solid.

Thank you so much for posting as I was wondering the same thing. I'm also a big face picked not just the zits but also the skin tissue afterwards


----------



## tod

Ooh I hate those.  My derma calls them cystic pimples.  I used to get them a lot - always on my chin. Since I started using a 5% glycolic cream, my skin has turned around 90%.  I still get occasional zits every now and then but they arent cystic anymore. HTH.


----------



## Sternchen

Thank you everybody!

I have started using Clinique's night time treatment gel, and that has seemed to help make the pimple get smaller (and get rid of my other pimples!).

I'm going to look into the Zeno   I've seen it in Cosmo before, but I just blew it off as BS...Kinda like those breast/penis (for men) enlarging pills.  But if ya say it works, then it wouldn't hurt to look into it!


----------



## crowgal

I had one that kept popping up in the same place every so often.  I got so sick of it!!  I went to my dermatologist & she gave me a shot/injection right into the affected area.  I think it was some kind of steroid.  Anyways, it went away within 36 hours.  

That was like 3 years ago & since then, if I even just "feel" one of those zits coming on, then I immediately top it with a 10% salicylic acid cream & at night I put neosporin on it.  It never gets huge like before.


----------



## sweetkandypie

the shot your dermo injected was a cortisone shot that reduces swelling


----------



## LouisLady

dudeeeee i JUST popped a cyst i had for weeks...it was RIGHT below my brow...it started off a few weeks ago as a small bump...then weeks went by and it got bigger..and more visible...then i got fed up and HAD to try to pop it. it hurt ...VERY much...pus...blood came out...then the next morning, my eye was puffy...i assume the toxins spreaded out...i had a nasty huge dark scab...then just this morning i peeled off the scab and it was all gone. 

persa gel 10 was included in this !!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I have one on my nose right now...it just came and I suspect it won't leave till Christmas!


----------



## mellecyn

I was just gonna post on that !!! 
I need to buy the acid salicilic cream you´re talking about.....but it isn´t too harsch ?
I tried clinique, my skin reacted....washing my face with Avene "young skin problems" (not that young anymore and waayyy past puberty) and it dried all my skin as well....
What do you do to prevent them ?
What do you do to hide them ? (especially once I "touched" the neasty white head ones....) sorry for the details. It looks so disgusting !


----------



## mizcherie

Unfortunately, these "hard" red bump pimples are caused by our estrogen hormones and thats why we tend to only get them on our cheeks, chin and lower nose. You may have noticed they only really appear when our bodies are going through menstrual cycles and when we are stressed. There are creams, gels and other forms of treatment to reduce the swelling, look and the painful feel, but since this is a hormone caused pimple we cannot stop them from comming back. However thats why they have created an acne medication that treat this problem such as Roaccutane. This is an oral administration that reduces sebum secreation. If this is only a once-a-month problem, and you only get a few at a time the best thing to do is to stick with the gels and creams. If you start to continuosly get these "blind pimples" and you get them in large amounts it is best you advise you GP about it and get the right treatment.


----------



## luvhautecouture

^^^ thanks for the good info


----------



## azhangie

Have you tried mario badescu drying lotion or buffering lotion? The buffering lotion is really good for those deep down bumps/pimples. The products are really cheap and works really well!


----------



## cmichelle

Yes, I get them really bad on my jawline.  I've just been using Neutrogen on the spot zit cream and it's been working ok.  I like to just leave them alone so I don't end up with a scar!


----------



## aliceanna

Cortisone shots are great for these pimples, but be aware that while they do help the cyst to heal more quickly, they can also cause a depressed scar.  If your skin is the type that scars, be a little wary of the cortisone shots.


----------



## Farforah

*Just find a great products that works for your skin .. mine are Obagi and Kate Somerville + use Clarisonic and before applying masks and body lotions open your pores in a sauna rooms  

*Wash your face twice a day and scrub twice or three times a week! + Change your sheets everyday or twice a week! 

*Adopt to a beauty routine and stay away from makeup 

*Stay away from fried food as much as you can + Drink WATER 

*SUNBLOCK SUNBLOCK AND SUNBLOCK - I've discovered that sun causes me breakouts :S


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Sternchen said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Wanted to know if any of you have experience with this.  At times (usually before my period and during hot spells) I get very hard, painful pimples, usually on my right cheek kinda by my nose and under my bottom lip on the left side.
> 
> This may be gross - but I have to admit that I'm a pimple popper and that I attempt to pop these at times, but they won't pop.  *ONE* (only once) did I pop (lance) it with a needle - and it worked.  Didn't leave a scab or anything, like it would if I had just attempted it with my fingers.  I know that it can't possibly be good to do it with a needle, that's why I haven't done it since then.
> 
> For those of you that have these types of pimples, what do you do to get them to go away?  I just bought a Clinique Night Solutions Acne Treatment Gel to use on my face before I go to bed - and that seems to work pretty good.  The pimple has since then gotten noticeably smaller and should be gone within a day or two (I have only been using the gel for 2 days! lol)
> 
> So...what do you do?


For a while I was taking Black Walnut Hull pills and they act like an astringent (not good for long term use) and I found that they not only helped my bad-natured pimple popping addition, but the pimples I was popping were hard... meaning the puss inside had become solid and not liquid and nasty.  I attributed it to the BWH I spoke of above, but since it's an astringent that's over all it does apparently tend to dry you out in a general sense.. not just on your face.  So you should probably drink more water if you get on them.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

LouisLady said:


> persa gel 10 was included in this !!!


I never had good luck with persa gel, good to hear it's working for you!


----------



## sara.p

i use thermaclear when i get the slightest feeling i am getting a pimple and use queen helene mint julep mask as spot treatment!


----------



## Winston

One of the best ways to treat cystic acne is with a product called Duac.  It needs to be prescribed, but works wonders.  It is a combination of persa gel and clyndimician (sp) which seeks to nab the cyst and the bacteria that's associated with it.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Megs said:


> You could hot-pack it. Get a clean wash-cloth and put hot water on it and place it on the zit- it might kinda bring it to a head. Ugh.. I don't miss those zits!! :


 This is what I do too though I haven't had one in years, thank god.
I'm a firm believer in just letting a pimple run it's course.  I rather have it for 2 weeks than end up with a scar.  I agree, this kind of pimple takes forever to go away.


----------



## sdkitty

This cystic acne is really something for the dermatologist to treat.  You cannot pop them.  the good news is as you get older this will pass (of course that doesn't help now)


----------



## natalie78

My skin is going in the opposite direction.  The older I get, the worse my skin is getting.  I use the Queen Helen Mint Julep mask from the drug store and it does help quite a bit.  Other than that, I use the Clearasil regiment (the one that is like ProActive).  But, I'm going to give something else a try when I run out of the Clearasil.  I'm just not having much luck with anything.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

A week before my period, I break out so I use Obagi Clenziderm set and it really helps.


----------



## pattylauren

Those are the worst... ugh... cause they hurt like heck! You've got lots of good responses, but I'll add my two cents. First of all - LEAVE IT ALONE! It's going to spread the bacteria, it's going to hurt worse and it's going to make it bigger and more red. Benzoyl peroxide is the product that I use to really shrink pimples... most drugstores sell a cheap little tube of, I think, a 10% topical cream. It really helps! Sulfur products help shrink as well... Proactive's Refining Mask works wonders as a spot treatment.


----------



## BagLovingMom

There is some great advice here.  When I feel a pimple coming under the skin I use the Zeno as well.  The Zeni is tricky IMO it doesn't work on all zits but I find it to be  great if you hit the zit with it early.  I've tried a ton a stuff to keep my oily skin in check, one of the best things Ive found to shrink a pimple is the Deep Cleaning Mask by Kiss my Face, it is cheap and amazing! Also Kiehls drawing paste is good too.  HTH!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I put a dollop of cortisone cream on top of it and most times it brings it to a head. My derm told me to use a washcloth with hot water and hold it on the pimple for about 15 minutes. It's supposed to speed up the healing process.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

azhangie said:


> Have you tried mario badescu drying lotion or buffering lotion? The buffering lotion is really good for those deep down bumps/pimples. The products are really cheap and works really well!



I can vouch for this! Only I know the problems I've had with my skin since puberty - the older I get the oilier it seems to be getting. I get small but yet hard and painful cystic bumps on my forehead like clockwork each month before PMS, and sometimes between my period on the area of my cheeks near the ears. Nothing has cured this, they surface all the time no matter what. The buffering lotion by MB, when applied copiously has aided in shrinking them though. Makes them smaller. I'd love to know what causes these, is it just hormones? Or could it be anything else?


----------



## bonchicgenre

The zeno is a great tool but only works if the pimple is caught early enough.
I get these on my chin during that time of the month. I just started using Effaclar K (by LaRoche-Posay) at night with Effaclar AI (LaRoche-Posey) for spot treatments night and day. In one night it made a huge difference. If you go to www.larocheposey.com you can find places near you that sell it. Generally a derms office but their line is amazing. It use to be called biomedic.
For a cleanser I just use Dermalogica Special Cleansing gel, it's light but effective. I do have acne prone, dry, sensitive skin.


----------

